# THE MULE, score by Arturo Sandoval



## creativeforge (Jul 24, 2019)

Really enjoyed the sometimes understated score but so rich in textures. And Arturo's unmistakable trumpet signature playing comes through. Gorgeous brass sections.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 24, 2019)

Eastwood Scoring Stage?
That’s amazing, never knew Clint was so musically motivated to build his own facility.
Upon further research I saw him with famous Blues Pianists, all sorts of videos.

Thanks.

Always liked his productions and his acting, even when I was a little kid those Spaghetti Westerns were awesome.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a photographer friend who's traveled to Montreux jazz festival and seen Eastwood hanging out there checking out the musicians.

I like the scores he and his son have done. Nice intimate jazz pieces.


----------



## creativeforge (Jul 24, 2019)

I like the fact that Eastwood got Andy Garcia a role in the movie. Since Andy played Sandoval in "For Love Or Country." What a sound Sandoval has, how he makes the trumpet kind of "whisper" sometimes, wow.


----------

